# What Is Beadbi?



## Archived_member7 (Jun 17, 2009)

Gur Fateh People I am new to this forum, I felt to share my thoughts and am beginning my journey of learning more from this forum.

The recent events which have been taking place have kept me wondering. HOw as a sikh will I take something as Beadbi.For me, Beadbi is insult to the Gurus, the Maryada, Sri Dhan Guru Granth Sahib ji Maharaj.

Recently, we have a ravidasia saint mudered by the so called Khalistan zindabad force for placing our Guru Granth Sahib ji Maharaj at the same level as his. The event caused unrest all over the world. It further damaged the image of sikhs. The KZF first accepted the responsibilty and then turned back on their own statements. The impact was on us, the ordinary sikh people who were posed with questions by people all over. The incident made a impression on the minds of the ravidasi community. There would be enemity between both the communities for ages to come. 

Another incident that happened which I would term as actual Beadbi was the changing of the Ardas at a Finland Gurudwara from “Pritham Bhaugauti simar ke” to “Akal Purakh simar ke”  . For me this is a cardinal sin, they the people, who changed made me realise that I should accept their words even though I shall continue to recite the beginning stanza as 'Vaar Sri Bhagauti ji ki Paatshaahi Dasvi' . This indicates that this is the Tenth Guru's shabad. 

Why should they have still kept 'Vaar Sri Bhaguati ji ki Paatshaahi Dasvi' ? They should have edited that to Vaar Sri Akaal Purakh ki , Gurudwaara Finland.

As a common sikh i have been fed up with such clergy men. My Panth i thought was more beautiful since I did not need a middleman between me and Waheguru. I had the 10 Gurus to help me cross this spiritual journey which was enough. All these guys have been doing is beadbi and tankhiya. 

What action should be taken against such a horrible sin ? Would it mean that those KZF guys will perhaps find ammo and again do another gruesome cold blooded murder ? Or do they not consider this a Beadbi at all ? Why is the Sikh Quom silent ?


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 17, 2009)

fatehkhalsa ji

You are making some interesting comments -- and I have been following this story as have you. There has been a news article stating that Delhi is now keeping an eye on the resurgence of KZF. But you are raising something completely new. Where did you read/hear that KZF was behind the Ravidassi shooting? I have not read anything about that. If you have a link to a news article would you please post it here in this thread. Would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Archived_member7 (Jun 17, 2009)

I found the link on the sikhsangat website, prior to this akash radio a channel from UK had published their letter 

KZF says priests were dishonoring

Guru Granth Sahib Ji

KZF, in another e-mail sent to Akash Radio today 28th May, has issued a statement giving reasons for the Vienna incident. It claims that the fight took place in the temple because the said priests were gravely dishonouring Guru Granth Sahib ji, further claiming that they had distorted ardas and used to touch rumalas (covers) to their feet before they were put on Guru Granth Sahib Ji.

It alleges that such sadhs are committing such sinful acts following the instructions of Indian agencies.
It states that it respects Bhagat Ravidas Ji and has nothing against the community. It stands by the community in its thick and thin and it respects Dr Ambedkar’s farsightedness.

This information was received from the same e-mail as the first one taking responsibility of this action two days ago.

However, a separate e-mail received from a different e-mail id today on KZF letterhead denying having any hand in this incident and apologizing for the hurt caused to the Ravidasiya community. It has blamed Indian agencies and Punjab government for this incident.

Please note that Akash Radio has received two different communications under the name of KZF chief Ranjit Singh today (28-05-09). The first e-mail giving reasons for the attack as mentioned at the top of this news was received from the same e-mail id as the e-mail received two days ago in which KZF had taken responsibility for this incident. However, this time it’s not on the letterhead.

It’s also notable that the second e-mail, which denies KZF hand in the incident and apologises for it has been received from a different e-mail id.

According to experts, the KZF letterhead used for the second time is a scanned version of the first one in which changes in the content and date have been made and all is the same. If you look at the two pictures below, the first picture has the letterhead in which KZF claims the responsibility and the second one has the denial. If looked at closely you will find that digit 5 in the date has been changed to digit 8.


I am looking up for the letter shall attach once found


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 17, 2009)

fatehkhalsa ji

Thanks for the very detailed chronology of events involving KZF. It is important to hold off drawing conclusions if only because of all the Yes We Did It/No We Did Not Do It/Yes We Did It 

The very back and forth of this seems as if there is something else going on. A deliberate attempt to confuse by creating confusion.

I hope you will upload the letter. And also please continue to keep posting. Sort of like a journalist giving updates.


----------



## Archived_member7 (Jun 17, 2009)

i have attached the letters


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks so much ji. I am certain that the forum members will find this a good discussion.


----------



## Archived_member7 (Jun 17, 2009)

1st letter


----------



## Archived_member7 (Jun 17, 2009)

that letter posted is the second one which steps back on the 1st claim, i m looking for the first one.


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 17, 2009)

fatehkhalsa said:


> that letter posted is the second one which steps back on the 1st claim, i m looking for the first one.



Thanks for clarifying it.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jun 18, 2009)

interesting statement:

Ravidas bhaichara sikh dharam da attut ang hai

so does this mean all those who belong to ravidas sect are sikhs?

where are the cops ??????  :}{}{}:


----------



## Randip Singh (Jun 18, 2009)

> Gur Fateh People I am new to this forum, I felt to share my thoughts and am beginning my journey of learning more from this forum.
> 
> The recent events which have been taking place have kept me wondering. HOw as a sikh will I take something as Beadbi.For me, Beadbi is insult to the Gurus, the Maryada, Sri Dhan Guru Granth Sahib ji Maharaj.



Please define an insult?


> Recently, we have a ravidasia saint mudered by the so called Khalistan zindabad force for placing our Guru Granth Sahib ji Maharaj at the same level as his. The event caused unrest all over the world. It further damaged the image of sikhs. The KZF first accepted the responsibilty and then turned back on their own statements. The impact was on us, the ordinary sikh people who were posed with questions by people all over. The incident made a impression on the minds of the ravidasi community. There would be enemity between both the communities for ages to come.



KZF have denied this and police are exploring sectarian violence problems. 

There are a list of articles on that here:

Sikh extremism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So it IS unclear



> Another incident that happened which I would term as actual Beadbi was the changing of the Ardas at a Finland Gurudwara from “Pritham Bhaugauti simar ke” to “Akal Purakh simar ke” . For me this is a cardinal sin, they the people, who changed made me realise that I should accept their words even though I shall continue to recite the beginning stanza as 'Vaar Sri Bhagauti ji ki Paatshaahi Dasvi' . This indicates that this is the Tenth Guru's shabad.
> 
> 
> Why should they have still kept 'Vaar Sri Bhaguati ji ki Paatshaahi Dasvi' ? They should have edited that to Vaar Sri Akaal Purakh ki , Gurudwaara Finland.



How is this Beadbedi?

Is it Beadbedi when Sikhism evolves?



> As a common sikh i have been fed up with such clergy men. My Panth i thought was more beautiful since I did not need a middleman between me and Waheguru. I had the 10 Gurus to help me cross this spiritual journey which was enough. All these guys have been doing is beadbi and tankhiya.
> 
> What action should be taken against such a horrible sin ? Would it mean that those KZF guys will perhaps find ammo and again do another gruesome cold blooded murder ? Or do they not consider this a Beadbi at all ? Why is the Sikh Quom silent ?



I still don't understand by what you mean as Beadbedi?


----------



## Archived_member7 (Jun 18, 2009)

I request you to read the post once more, perhaps there is a lack of understanding. do i understand beadbi when a KZF wants to act crazy?? does a mismanaged position of sitting,possibly in error, amount to cold blooded murder ? 

If changing the Guruji's Shabad and still potraying that this is Guruji's shabad is not Beadbi then a sitting arrangment should also not be beadbi also . For your convinience i shall repeat my statement which might have not been clear to  you 

*"Why should they have still kept 'Vaar Sri Bhaguati ji ki Paatshaahi Dasvi' ? They should have edited that to Vaar Sri Akaal Purakh ki , Gurudwaara Finland" 
*
I think that above statement is easier to understand. Anyways it all depends on how one sees it. The Jalandhar incident made it clear every day is not ours, there are other days for other people too.


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 18, 2009)

*Khalsa ji

You have been discovered! At first it appeared that you were a new member with some political questions -- fair and legitimate questions. Questions that would lead to members posting different points of view. That was not the case. We know who you are...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...it is not funny! Multiple identities are a violation of forum rules. aad0002*


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 18, 2009)

the " undercover" cop has been discovered masquarading on spn under assumed id..all a massive propoganda stance to cause rifts..:}--}::}--}::}--}: wasting everybodys time. No wonder the FIRST LETTER is "missing"..i was wondering about that..but decided to give benefit of the doubt..and wait..but the entire exercise in futility was to create MORE CONFUSION and not resolve any issues.:}--}::}--}::}--}: unwittingly gave his own game away..as usually does happen when we tell LIES..:rofl!!::rofl!!::rofl!!:


----------

